

LinkedIn to File for IPO Today - tchae
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/01/27/linkedin-reportedly-set-to-file-for-ipo-as-soon-as-today/

======
albertsun
You could link to the original source, which is cited in the first line of
this article.

[http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110127/here-comes-another-
web-i...](http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110127/here-comes-another-web-ipo-
linkedin-s-1-filing-imminent/)

~~~
fludlight
Better yet, link to the SEC where, eventually, the S-1 will be published in
its entirety: [http://sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&CI...](http://sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&CIK=0001271024&owner=exclude&count=40)

RSS feed: [http://sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&CI...](http://sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-
edgar?action=getcompany&CIK=0001271024&type=&dateb=&owner=exclude&start=0&count=40&output=atom)

------
DannoHung
Does anyone else not like LinkedIn at all? It is a website that I actively
don't _want_ to use but feel enormously pressured by peers to be on.

I mean, I can't even tell these people to fuck off like I can with my friends
that want me to be on Facebook.

~~~
wallflower
I am on LinkedIn, and I don't actively use it. The only active user I met once
was a recruiter of creatives. She logged into LinkedIn and we saw her private
inbox. Filled with hundreds of messages about people in her industry who were
looking for someone or looking to hire someone. I was amazed, we were amazed
(this was 2006). She gave us one really good tip - almost all the job postings
on LinkedIn are posted with the name of the hiring manager. That is why job
searching on LinkedIn is better (even if they aren't posting the hiring
managers' name now in 2011).

At a bar a month ago, I met someone who asked if I knew a friend of his who
used to work for my company. Quick search of the LinkedIn app and found him.
LinkedIn is gold for finding out where someone in the technology industry is
now working. Especially if you have connections who have hundreds of
connections.

------
quanticle
>While LinkedIn’s move is unconfirmed, Kara Swisher has a reliable track
record in such matters. There’s little more to say about this report at the
moment, but we’ll be watching what happens once the New York stock exchange
closes today.

NYSE? Isn't it more likely that LinkedIn would debut on NASDAQ?

~~~
tptacek
Not as much lately. SolarWinds also IPO'd on the NYSE.

------
lpolovets
They filed: <http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/27/linkedin-files-for-ipo/>

------
ektimo
The title is misleading. The article says "as soon as today".

------
jonlegend
Has anyone ever purchased stocks early on for a startup that went IPO? Is this
a wise thing to do?

~~~
Alex3917
"Has anyone ever purchased stocks early on for a startup that went IPO? Is
this a wise thing to do?"

There is a lot of academic research on this that you should look at.

~~~
DTrejo
Links and elaborate?

~~~
Alex3917
I don't know of anything offhand, I just know that it's been extensively
studied. One of the terms you might want to search for is "first day pop." If
you read through a few of those papers then you should be able to find most of
the other important metrics as well.

For a company like LinkedIn with relatively weak fundamentals, one would
expect the executives to purposely underprice the stock in order to generate a
big first day pop because they are looking for an exit. So if I had money to
invest, I'd probably buy at the opening bell and sell at noon. But don't take
that as investment advice.

~~~
jambo
The "first day pop" is largely unavailable to the average person. You're right
that underwriters price the IPO for this phenomenon, but it is to entice their
clients to buy. The pop is from outsiders (you) buying from insiders.

If you're not dealing in big money, you won't be buying from the underwriter
at the IPO price, you'll be buying at the higher price (if you put in a market
order), or not at all (if you put in a limit order near the offering price).

That's not to say that investing in an IPO is a bad long-run decision.

~~~
Alex3917
You can still buy as soon as the market opens though, as long as you're fine
paying a few bucks over the insider price.

------
thechangelog
Off topic: I've always been surprised by LinkedIn's success, though it seems
that's a problem with my perception as a freelance web developer.

I can see their value to those looking for salaried jobs, but I'd be
interested to hear if/how people in a similar situation to me find LinkedIn
useful.

------
bitsm
Awesome, I hope Linkedin's rise creates the opportunity for a nextgen upstart
to emerge. There's a lot to improve on Linkedin's model (admittedly a very
good one). Get to work!

~~~
smiler
What do you think could be improved?

~~~
natch
I'm not who you were asking, but snappier performance.

And reward people for good use of the site. Share your contact list with your
contacts? You get some free InMail credits. Complete profile? Some more. etc.

